# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Εκτροφή μεταξοσκώληκα.

## οδυσσέας

αλλη μια πηγη πρωτεϊνης?

----------


## οδυσσέας



----------


## jk21

*Μου θυμισες ωραιες νεανικες εμπειριες .ο Βολος ειχε παραδοση στη σηροτροφια και μικροι βρισκαμε απο καποιους ιδιοτητες και εκτρεφαμε σαν παιχνιδι ....


οχι μονο κανει αλλα ειναι και το σκουληκι με την καλυτερη αναλογια ασβεστιου φωσφορου ,για να μην εχουμε προβληματα ...


Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*

ποστ 389


<<  .... και επειδη οι ερευνες και οι επιστημονικες σελιδες σας προκαλουν αλλεργια ,να κατι και απο γνωστο φορουμ για τα ευρωπαικα finches .οπως θα δειτε (και θα κοιταξω να το διασταυρωσω ) το κυριο προβλημα ειναι στα mealworms .Aναφερεται στη δημοσιευση οτι στους μεταξοσκωληκες (... τι θυμηθηκα τωρα .βρισκαμε μικροι στο βολο σε καποιον που πουλουσε και εκτρεφαμε με μουροφυλλα ) η αναλογια ασβεστιου φωσφορου ειναι σε καλυτερα επιπεδα 

http://www.finchforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=10667


I don't know about silkworms for finches, but they are wonderful for bearded dragons (lizards). They are considered highly nutritious and much lower in phosphorus than many other feeder worms. The problem I could see with feeding them to finches is that they grow really fast, so they could quickly become too large.

What I don't like about *mealworms is that they are SO high in phos that I am concerned about calcium binding. They are the worst worm I know of for that. I gutload mine with Ca rich stuff (Mike Fidler's Soft Food) to hopefully offset some of that.  >> 




*

----------


## οδυσσέας

με αφορμη την δικη σου μαρτυρια ανοιξα το θεμα. ::

----------


## jk21

βρες μου μεταξοσκωληκες και ειμια μεσα στο να δοκιμασω ... μουριες επισης ειναι λιγο προβλημα να βρουμε ,αλλα ας βρω μεταξοσκωληκες και δεν ειναι προβλημα οι μουριες . τα κουκουλια εμεις τα βαζαμε να τα κανουν σε ξερα θυμαρια

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μουρόφυλλα σου στέλνω μια κούτα με το ταχυδρομείο αν θέλεις Δημήτρη !!! Μου φαίνεται ότι θα ξεκινήσω και εγώ... !! Θα παρατήσω τα σκουλήκια και θα πιάσω τους μεταξοσκώληκες !!!*  :winky:

----------


## IscarioTis

να ξερετε οτι επειδη ζουμε στν Ελλαδα ειναι λιγο δυσκολο να βρουμε κ δυσκολο να κανουμε αναπαραγωγη γτ θελει ζεστη κ ζεστη βρισκουμε απο λαμπες θερμανσης για ερπετα κ+ το ρευμαγια να μν σας κοβω τα φτερα εχω καποια ατομα να ρωτηξω αμα θελετε να αρχισουμε κ αμα πετυχει παραταω τα mealwormτωρα αμα δν βρουμε εδω το να τα παραγγειλουμε απο ρξωτερικο δν παει να πει οτι θα ερθουν κ ολα σωα αυτο ειναι το μονο θεμα

----------


## IscarioTis

να προσθεσω το ασβεστιο στους μεταξο ειναι πανω απο ολα τα εντομα που μπορουν να βρουν ερπετα-πουλια

----------


## jk21

για αυτο και εχει καλο λογο ασβεστιου φωσφορου .σε ολα τα αλλα ο φωσφορος ειναι σε πολυ υψηλα επιπεδα ! για θερμοκρασια που λες την ανοιξη μια χαρα εκτροφοτανε .ετσι κι αλλιως τοτε θελουν ταισμα οι νεοσσοι .θυμαμαι κρατουσαμε τα αυγα κολλημενα πανω σε χαρτονια  και γεννιοντουσαν την επομενη ανοιξη

----------


## οδυσσέας

αν βαλεται στο google ''αγορα μεταξοσκωληκα'' μπορει να βρειτε πως θα αγορασεται μεταξοσκωληκα. :Happy0062: 

http://www.fcnet.gr/gr/overview/?id=56

http://www.agronews.gr/ekmetaleuseis...etaxoskolika-/

----------


## IscarioTis

ααααα νομιζα οτι θα το κανατε κ χειμωνα αμα ειναι ετσι 
θα ρωτηξω τοτες σε ενα μαγαζι στους αμπελοκηπους που επαιρνα κουτια κ κουτια γρυλους για τν Αχιλλεα κ σας λεω

----------


## IscarioTis

οδυσσεα μπορω να πω πως με επιασες αδιαβαστο
ωραια παλι καλα

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ αν ημουν επαρχια αυτη τη στιγμη ... μου βαλες ιδεες! μηπως να περασω στην αντεπιθεση και να σου βαλω εγω; δεν παιρνεις μια επιχορηγηση; και η τσεπα γεματη και τα γαρδελια χορτατα !

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν μπορω να ασχοληθω με τετοια πραγματα,
πρωτον γιατι δεν εχω πουλια αλλα και οταν ειχα οι δικες μου καρδερινες ετρωγαν αυγο και αυγοτροφη 
franco-οδυσσέα-jk και οχι σκουλικια 

και κατα δευτερον εχω τοσα λεφτα που θα μπορουσα να ταισω με ευρω τους μεταξοσκωληκες. :Jumping0045:  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

και θες να με πεισεις πως θα μεινεις καιρο μακρια απο τις καρδερινες; χλωμο ...

----------


## οδυσσέας

χλωμοτατο :Happy0062:

----------


## adreas

Εύκολα  κάνει  κάποιος εκτροφή  δεν  είναι  δύσκολο σκουλήκι.  Το  δύσκολο είναι  η  εύρεση τροφής  κάθε  2-3  μέρες  δεν θυμάμαι  γιατί  είναι αρκετά  χρόνια  τώρα.  Θέλει φρέσκα  φύλλα,  ορισμένες φορές  που  μουριά είχε  μακριά  από  μένα  τους  έδινα  φύλλα από  βάτους  δροσερά.  Για  αυτό  έχω αλευροσκούληκα  και  η  τροφή  τους  είναι  σε  ένα  τάπερ!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://meli.aua.gr/seri/ser_man_el.pdf

----------


## IscarioTis

καλημερα κ απο μενα εγω μαλλον θα παρω με κανα 10ρικο οσους μπορω τωρα απο τροφη ειναι το δυσκολο κομματι αλλα κατι θα κανω εδω κανω ετροφη superworms εκει θα κολλωσω
θα δουμε παιδες

----------


## panaisompatsos

Καλοί οι μεταξοσκώληκες αλλα εκτός του ότι χρειάζωνται φαί 2 και φορές την ημέρα, δέν είναι τροφή την οποία μπορείς να την έχεις στη διάθεση σου ολόχρονα, εκτός  αν μπορεί να γίνει παραγωγή και αποθήκευση σε καταψύκτη.
Μεγάλωνα και εγω μικρός αυτα τα σκουληκάκια που απο μέγεθος καρφίτσας τα φτάναμε στο ένα σχεδόν δάχτυλο πάχος !!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα σκουληκια και τα εντομα ειναι αναγκαια απο ανοιξη μεχρι τελος αναπαραγωγης .Δεν κυνηγουν τα πουλια εντομα το χειμωνα και ουτε υπαρχουν λογω κρυου πολλα απο αυτα .αρκει να τα εχουμε οταν μεγαλωνουν οι νεοσσοι

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πιτσιρικακι(δημοτικο) ειχα και εγω...
 αλλα εχω χρονια να ακουσω και δεν μπορω να βρω δυστοιχος...

----------


## jk21

ΑΓΓΕΛΕ εσυ που ειχες βρει; σε καποιο σπιτι σε ιδιωτη; εμεις βρισκαμε σε καποιο σπιτι ισα πανω στο πατρικο της μητερας σου πριν φτασουμε αγ βασιλειου .νομιζω ειναι πολυκατοικια πια εκει .....

----------


## excess

Στον κόσμο του μεταξιού οι αριθμοί είναι εκπληκτικοί. Ένα κουτί 25 γρ. μεταξόσπορου περιέχει 40.000 μεταξοσκώληκες. Για να εκτραφούν πλήρως και να δώσουν το μετάξι πρέπει να καταβροχθίσουν 500 κιλά μορεόφυλλα.!

παιδια χωρις να θελω να σας παρω τη χαρα και ενω γνωριζω οτι εμας μας ενδιαφερει η εκτροφη του σκουλικου για τροφη και οχι μεταξιου.. μου φενεται οτι τρωνε υπερβολικα πολλα φυλλα :/ πρεπει να εχεις δλδ 2 μουριες να μαδας και να ευχεσαι οτι το δεντρο θα βγαζει συνεχεια φυλλα Ο.ο

οπως κανω εγω προχειρα τους υπολογισμους μου βγαζω 800 γραμαρια φυλλα μουριας στους 100 μεταξοσκωληκες μεχρι να γινουν γευμα (1 μηνας ζωης)  ΑΡΑ εχουμε 800 /30 = 26 γραμαρια την ημερα (στα 100 σκουλικια). 

δεν γνωριζω ποσο βαρος εχει ενα φυλλο μουριας αλλα ασ πουμε οτι θες τουλαχιστον 10 φυλλα την ημερα μας κανουν 300 φυλλα μουριας τον μηνα!!!

----------


## jk21

για τις αναγκες τις δικες μας ,μια μουρια 3 μετρα υψος μια χαρα ειναι και περισσευει ...

----------


## excess

οποιος την εχει ευκαιρη ας κανει μια προσπαθεια.. οι υπολοιποι ασ περιμενουμε να δουμε χειροπιαστα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

την τελευταια φορα δημητρη του ειχε δοσει καθηγητρια βιολογιας στα παιδια της ταξης γυμασιου... γυμνασιο τοτε ο αδελφος μου και δημοτικο εγω...δεν συγκινηθηκε και του πηρα εγω φυσικα αμεσως...
την πρωτη φορα ακομα παλιοτερα στο νηπιαγωγιο μας τους ειχαν δωσει...

δεν ξερω τι εκανα λαθος (ολο και κατι θα εκανα σιγουρα) αλλα ποτε δεν γινανε πεταλουδες...ενω τρωγαν κανονικα μου πεθεναν

----------


## jk21

τα φυλλα τα επλενες;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

δεν θυμαμαι...νομιζω οχι...

επισης θυμαμαι πως σε καποιο εστω σημειο του σωματος τους πριν πεθανουν μαυριζαν...

----------


## jk21

.... η μαυρη τελεια χτυπα τελικα και τους μεταξοσκωληκες   ::

----------


## jk21

> βρες μου μεταξοσκωληκες και ειμια μεσα στο να δοκιμασω ...


και οι μεταξοσκωληκες ηρθανε απο Κυπρο περυσι την ανοιξη ,σε ενα χαρτακι (τα αυγα τους ) σαν γραμμα !

εφτασε λοιπον η στιγμη της επωασης και εδω και λιγες μερες προσπαθω να επιτυχω την εκτροφη του ,μετα απο σχεδον 3μισυ δεκαετιες ,που το ειχα ξανακανει στην πατριδα μου το Βολο (το ειχαμε σαν παιχνιδι θυμαμαι οι πιτσιρικαδες )







ακολουθω τις οδηγιες που υπαρχουν εδω




η θερμοκρασια ειναι χαμηλοτερη ,αλλα ευτυχως καλα παμε μεχρι στιγμης

----------


## vag21

αντε με το καλο να βγαλουμε και κανα πουκαμισο χαχαχα

----------


## ninos

Μπράβο Δημήτρη.. Μακάρι να τα καταφέρεις !!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη... !!

----------


## binary

Καλή Επιτυχία! Είμαι περίεργος να δω τι κρύβει το Μέλλον με τις ιδέες σου... :bye:

----------


## jk21

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Abyss

----------


## antonisveria

καλη επιτυχια να εχεις Δημητρη.....

----------


## jk21

το εχω δηλωσει και σε αλλο ποστ .Αν πετυχει και εχω αρκετα αυγουλακια ,θα αποσταλουν σε καθε αιτουμενο (το κατα δυναμι ... ) που θα εχει ομως παρουσιασει πραγματικη εκτροφη ιθαγενων με βιντεο , με μονο ανταλλαγμα ,να εχω την υποσχεση οτι θα κανουν και κεινοι κατι αντιστοιχο στο μελλον

----------


## amastro

Εάν αρχίσουμε να βλέπουμε "καραφλές" μουριές στα δυτικά προάστια, θα ξέρουμε ποιός φταίει.

----------


## jk21

Τελικα δεν βγηκανε τα αναμενομενα σκουληκια απο τα αυγα ,αλλα σχετικα λιγα .Μεγαλωνανε μεχρι 2-3 ημερες και μερα για καποιο λογο πεθαινανε ,με πιθανοτερο την χαμηλη θερμοκρασια ,αφου τοτε ετυχε να βρεθω στο βολο ενα σαββατοκυριακο με αρκετο κρυο και μεγιστη  θερμοκρασια να μην ξεπερνα τους 15 βαθμους και εσωτερικα ηταν για ευνοητους λογους ,λιγο δυσκολο να τους πεισω να τα εχουμε  (εχω και μικρα ανηψακια που περιφερονται στο πατρικο μου ) .Καταφερα στην αρχη 3 και μετα μονο 1 σχετικα να μεγαλωσω μεχρι καποιο σημειο ,αλλα στην ουσια η εκτροφη απετυχε .Οπως πολυ καλα ξερετε , ειμαι ομως πεισμων και επιμενω .Βρηκα λοιπον ενα ακομη ανθρωπο που προσφερθηκε να με βοηθησει ,δινοντας μου μερικα σκουληκια σαφως μεγαλυτερα και σε σημειο που μικρο παιδι ,ανετα πετυχαινα την εκτροφη τους (και απο αρκετα πιο μικρη ηλικια ) .Ελπιζω και τωρα .Μαλιστα ισως προλάβω και επωαση των αυγων που θα γεννηθουν απο τη συγκεκριμενη φουρνια 




Οπως και να χει παντως , με χαρα βλεπω να εισαγετε στην ελλαδα  ενα νεο  προιον το  pupabirds της manitoba 

http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/pdf/ca...ori-140212.pdf

PupaBirds – 400g 
80% Farina di Crisalidi 
Alimento complementare per uccelli 
Composizione: Farina di crisalidi 80%, Estratti di 
proteine vegetali , Farina di carrube. 
Componenti Analitici: Proteina greggia 50,0%, Oli 
e grassi 20,0% Fibra grezza 3,7%, Ceneri grezze 
5,0%, Umidità 5,0%

που περιγραφεται ως αλευρο απο χρυσαλιδα μεταξοσκωληκα .Στην ουσια δηλαδη τριμμενη αποξηραμενη πεταλουδα μεταξοσκωληκα ,που την μαζευουν οταν νεκρωνουν τα κουκουλια για να παρουν το μεταξι .Δεν ειναι το σκουληκι το ζωντανο ,αλλα εχει και αυτη την αξια της .Η αγορα δειχνει να εχει ματια ....


Χαιρομαι επισης που ακουω οτι αρχισε να συζητιεται ευρυτερα στους κυκλους εκτροφεων ,η εκτροφη μεταξοσκωληκα 


ειτε πετυχει η προσπαθεια μου  για εκτροφη του ,ειτε οχι ,νομιζω πια εχω πετυχει οτι ηθελα ! να πεισω οτι υπαρχει και ...  << κινοα >> ζωικη


και ενα αναλυτικοτατο αρθρακι για την εκτροφη του 

http://www.ethnos.gr/entheta.asp?cat...pubid=64003016

----------


## Steliosan

Τι να λεμε τωρα. :Anim 25:

----------


## jk21

αυτο  :


 :Anim 25: 


* το ειπες ...

----------


## Steliosan

Ουπς τωρα παρατηρησα οτι εχει σταυρωσει τα δαχτυλα του γραψε λαθος Δημητρο..... ::

----------


## jk21

οχι βρε το σημα της νικης κανει

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχαμε την πρωτη δημιουργια κουκουλιου ! .Το διακρινουμε στη γωνια πανω πανω καταμεσις . τα αλλα τρωνε ασταματητα !!! ενα ακομα εχει παρει την ανω βολτα πανω σε ενα κλαδι και ισως επιχειρησει και αυτο σημερα να κανει κουκουλι

----------


## douriakos

Τα ιθαγενή θα τρώνε τα σκουλήκια?  Και αυτά όταν γίνουν πεταλούδες τι τα κάνεις?  Αυγά πότε κάνουν? 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9505 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kostaskirki

Βάλτε Δημήτρη σε μεγαλύτερη κούτα και βάλε κλαδάκια για να κάνουν κουκούλι αυτά που είναι έτοιμα. 
Νίκο πρώτα γίνεται το κουκούλι,  μετά βγαίνει η πεταλούδα,  Ζευγαρώνουν κανουν αυγά και αμέσως μετά πεθαίνουν. 
Δεν έχω ταισει ποτέ μεταξοσκωλικα αλλά θεωρείται καθαρό και με πολύ πρωτεΐνη κλπ.

----------


## jk21

Τα ιθαγενη θα φανε μερος των μικρων που θα γεννηθουν απο τα αυγα ,αυτων των σκουληκιων οταν θα βγουνε απο το κουκουλι σαν πεταλουδες ,γεννησουν και εκολλαφθουν με τη σειρα τους .Απο οτι μου ειπε ο ανθρωπος που μου τα εδωσε ,αυτο μπορει να γινει και φετος .Θα ειναι ετοιμα για τα ιθαγενη οταν μεγαλωσουν καπως ,οχι τοσο πολυ φυσικα οπως τα βλεπετε εδω ,γιατι ετσι νομιζω θα τα φοβουνται 

Κωστα το εχω υποψην μου και απλα ο συγκεκριμενος με προλαβε σημερα .Αυριο θα υπαρξει και αλλος χωρος πιο ευρυχωρος για τα πλεον μεγαλα ,που ειναι σχεδον ετοιμα για κουκουλι .Ειναι αν θυμαμαι γυρω στους 19 και ο χωρος που τα εχω ,αντε να χωρα 4-5 κουκουλια

----------


## jk21

σιγα σιγα ενας -ενας κανουν το κουκουλι τους  .Μερικοι επιλεξανε να κανουν χαμηλα και για να μην μενει το παλιο χαρτι (το αλλαζω για λογους υγιεινης ) εσκισα το αντιστοιχο κομματι απο το παλιο .Ετσι κι αλλιως θα τα μεταφερω ολα σε καθαρο κουτι για να περιμενω την εμφανιση των πεταλουδων και να γεννησουν εκει τα αυγα τους 



εδω στο βαθος ,βλέπετε καποιον να πλεκει το κουκουλι εκεινη τη στιγμη

----------


## binary

Μαθαίνω... για Μεταξοσκώληκα δεν περίμενα να μάθω ποτέ, αλλά χαίρομαι που το κάνω έστω και τώρα!

----------


## jk21

οι 16 απο τους 19 εχουν ηδη κανει το κουκουλι τους , 2 ειναι στην κατασκευη και 1 ψαχνεται για να ξεκινησει  .Μετεφερα τα κουκουλια σε καθαρο κουτι ,μεχρι το ανοιγμα τους απο την πεταλουδα ,σχεδον σε δυο βδομαδες απο την κατασκευη του καθενος .Τα κουκουλια γινανε συνηθως στις γωνιες των χαρτοκουτων (ειχα μοιρασει προς το τελος τους μεταξοσκωληκες ) αλλα ακομα και κατω απο το χαρτι κουζινας που ειχα για υποστρωμα

----------


## johnakos32

Δεν έχω ξαναδεί κουκούλι πως είναι αυτό σκληρό ?
Ουσιαστικά ζει μέσα το σκουλήκι ή είναι σε ένα είδος ύπνου ?

----------


## jk21

Ναι αν εχει τελειωσει το πλεξιμο του ,θελει πιεση για να πατηθει (δεν το κανουμε για να μην σκοτωσουμε τη χρυσαλιδα ).Το σκουληκι στο σταδιο αυτο ,δεν ξερω αν ακριβως κοιμαται ,αλλα σταδιακα αλλαζει εμφανιση και γινεται πεταλουδα ,η οποια οταν ειναι ετοιμη ,τρυπα το κουκουλι και βγαινει για να ζευγαρωσει και να κανει τα αυγα .Στην παραγωγη μεταξιου ,αυτο το σταδιο γινεται μονο σε οσα κουκουλια προοριζονται για αυγα .Τα υπολοιπα σε ειδικο κλιβανο ψηνονται ωστε να νεκρωθει η χρυσαλιδα ,πριν τρυπησει και καταστρεψει το κουκουλι και την συνεχεια του νηματος του μεταξιου .Στην συνεχεια με καταλληλα μηχανηματα ,ξεπλεκεται το μεταξι

----------


## johnakos32

Χρυσαλιδα πρέπει να είναι το σκουλήκι σε αυτή την φάση έτσι ?
Το κουκούλι το πλέκει όπως η αράχνη τον ιστό και χάνεται μέσα ? 
Όταν γίνουν πεταλούδες που θα τα βάλεις ?

----------


## jk21

Ναι ετσι λεγεται 

το πλεκουνε με καποια κινηση σαν κυκλικη με το στομα ,συνεχης 


σε αλλο μεγαλυτερο καθαρο κουτι ,που θα εχει ομως Α4 χαρτια για να κανουν πανω τα αυγα και να μπορω μετα να τα αποθηκευσω μεχρι την εκκολαψη ή και να αποστειλω απο τωρα ,σε μελη που εχουν παρουσιασει πραγματικη εκτροφη και θελουν , αν ειναι αρκετα απο την πρωτη γεννα

----------


## antonisveria

Mπραβο Δημητρη.....

----------


## jk21

οι πεταλουδες αρχισαν  να βγαινουν 

εδω το πρωτο ζευγαρωμα 




και εδω μια χρυσαλλιδα που εκανε κουκουλι εντος του χαρτονιου του ρολου υγειας (συνηθισμενος χωρος για δημιουργια κουκουλιου ) αλλα δεν το τελειοποιησε ,με αποτελεσμα να ειναι πληρως ορατη καθως μεταλλασεται και συχνα κατα το κουνημα ,να βγαινει εκτος και να την ξανατοποθετω .Δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερει μεχρι τελος ,αλλα η μεταλλαξη προχωρα  και ειναι ακομα ζωντανη

----------


## thanos52

Χιλια μπραβο.Ευχομαι συντομα να δεις τα καινουργια αυγα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Οι πεταλουδίτσες δεν πετάνε;;;

----------


## jk21

φτερουγιζουν γυρω γυρω .Οχι δεν τις εχω δει να πετανε ,ακομα και σε ανοιχτο κουτι ,αν και το συγκεκριμενο το εχω κλειστο συνηθως

----------


## johnakos32

Θα του μπει καμιά στο αυτι και μετά δεν θα μπορει να την βγάλει Χαχαχαχαχα 
Τι εννοείς βγαίνει και την ξανά βάζεις πίσω? Από το κουκούλι ?
Καλή συνέχεια να ευχηθώ!

----------


## jk21

Στην ουσια δεν εχει κανει κουκουλι ,αλλα σκεφτειτε ενα κατι σαν καρυδοτσουφλο σε σχημα (κομμενο στη μεση ) με μεταξι και αν το χαρτονενιο ρολο στραφει ,πεφτει προς τα κατω και βγαινει .Μαλιστα το ημιτελες κουκουλι δεν ειναι καθολου πυκνο και μπορουσα να βλεπω εξ αρχης την αλλαγη της

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σε καποιο εμπορικο σκευασμα ειδα οτι περιεχει πρωτεινη μεταξοσκωληκα :winky: 


Μητσο ειμαστε πολυ μπροστα :Happy0062:  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

http://www.manitobasrl.com/flip/cata....html#page/105

pupabirds



με 80 % αποξηραμενο μεταξοσκωληκα και πρωτεινη απο σογια και πατατα .Συγκεκριμενα οχι σε μορφη σκουληκιου αλλα της χρυσαλιδας που ειναι μεσα στο κουκουλι .Καινε το κουκουλι για να πεθανει και να βγαλουν το μεταξι μην το τρυπησει και βγει και αφου καθαριστει ,η χρυσαλιδα προφανως ως υποπροιον χρησιμιποιηθηκε ως ιδεα  , για την παρασκευη του συγκεκριμενου σκευασματος .Τωρα πως τους ηρθε η ιδεα ο νοων νοειτω .Δεν εκπλησσομαι .Εχει γεμισει η ευρωπη εκχυλισματα κατηφε για τη μασκα της καρδερινας ... παλια υπηρχε μονο ενα ... Βλεπεις ουδεις προφητης στον τοπο του ... Βγαζω πικρα ,αλλα αφου αναφερομαι ως << ψωνιο >> ας δειξω λιγο και τετοια πραγματικη εικονα ...

Επι της ουσιας .Ο μεταξοσκωληκας θα ηταν ιδανικος στη φρεσκια μορφη του .Κατεψυγμενος επειδη εχει αρκετο νερο στη συσταση του ,δεν εχει την καλυτερη  υφη οταν ξεπαγωσει ,οπως πχ τα buffalo και τα αλλα σκουληκια .Για οποιον θελει να τον αναμιξει με την αυγοτροφη ομως ,ειναι οκ και ετσι .Απο οτι εμαθα ειχε γινει εισαγωγη ποσοτητας απο τον εισαγωγεα της top incect σε καποια ποσοτητα για δοκιμη .



Δεν εχω μαθει αν το συνεχιζει

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

γιατι ρε φιλε ειπες ποιο ειναι? ::

----------


## jk21

γιατι δεν φταιει ο Προμηθεας που εδωσε τη φωτια ,αλλα οι ανθρωποι που στην κριση του καλου και του κακου ,αν τους πουνε το κακο ειναι καλο ,τρεχουν στο κακο χωρις να το ψαχνουν

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη διαβασα με ενδιαφερον ολη τη συζητηση , το ερωτημα ειναι  ποιο ειναι το μεγεθος  σκουληκιου που μπορουμε να δωσουμε στα πουλια ? μπορουμε να τα δωσουμε ζωντανα ? ποσα δικαιουτε να παρει σκπουληκια το καθε πουλι ?

----------


## jk21

ε να εχει φτασει το μεγεθος ενος buffalo ή ενος mealworm  αλλα και 1μισυ ποντους και δυο  να φτασει ,αν το δοκιμασουν σιγα μην το αφησουν 

Ναι απο οτι γνωριζω ,δεν ειναι φορεις ελμινθων και αλλων παρασιτικων σκουληκιων 

Οι καρδερινες μας δικαιουνται τα παντα !!! το ποσο θα φανε ας το αποφασισουν εκεινες .Ειδικα ο μεταξοσκωληκας δεν ειναι καθολου λιπαρος 

Δυστυχως τοτε αρκετα κουκουλια δεν ανοιξανε ποτε (δεν ξερω γιατι ) και καποια που ανοιξανε και βγαλανε νεα αυγα , αλλα αυγα δεν ανοιξανε καθολου ,ενω καποια ανοιξανε κατακαλοκαιρο γιατι ειχα ξεχασει με τις ζεστες το χαρτονι με τα αυγα εκτος ψυγειου .Δεν τα πηρα αμεσως χαμπαρι (ελλειπα διακοπες ) κατα βρηκα  εντος κουτιου μικροσκοπικα νεκρα μεταξοσκωληκακια ... 

εκει στην Κυπρο ξερω οτι εχετε ατομα που εκτρεφουν ,ψαξτο

----------


## greenalex1996

μισο λεπτο ρε παιδια, δεν καταλαβα.. σορρυ που πεταγομαι εγω ο ασχετος χΔ αλλα γιατι γινεται η εκτροφη του σκουλικιου; για να το φαει το πουλι μας;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ναι Αλεξ για να το φανε τα πουλια μας, γινεται αυτη η κουβεντα εκτροφης μεταξοσκωλυκα.

----------


## greenalex1996

υπαρχουν συγκεκριμενα ειδη που τρωνε;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

τα ποιο γνωστα ειναι τα *Εκτροφή mealworms* τα buffaloworms και τα PINKIES (MAGGOTS) κ.α.
κατα την γνωμη μου περιττα. αλλα αναγκαιο κακο σε πουλια που δεν τρωνε το βραστο αυγο και την αυγοτροφη.

και αν εχεις αρκετα φτιαχνεις και πιτσα  :Sick0018:

----------


## greenalex1996

χαχαχαχα

----------

